# Fast growing O



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

My Oscar,..."IROK"

Day one, 2"s +/- 12th of June










2 weeks later, June 26, 3"s +/-...Notice the fat belly, he just finnished off his last Guppy tankmate (used for cycling tank)...










One month later, today @ just about 6"s +/- and still as hungry as day ever...










In a 90gal with 2 XP3's, 76*, 7.4ph, waterchanges are 50% every second day and 80% on Fridays...

Current tankmates are I common pleco, 3 large SD's and 3 super fast large twinkie barbs who were in my Bolivian Ram tank but were too aggressive...they keep to themselves now.

Feeding, mostly "Hikari Cichlid gold" every 2-3hrs for the last month, shrimp every second day for a treat and frozen peas on the alternating days...and 3 not so fast TB's


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

he grew 4" in 1 month?? Thats a lot of growth.. And i think you might be over feeding him by feeding him every 2-3 hours but i could be wrong.. Nice oscar though.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Depends on how much he is feeding every few hours. Nice Oscar, BTW.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like you got him at Wal-Mart huh? Is colors faded, they will come back eventually. What are you feeding?


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice fish bud


----------



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> he grew 4" in 1 month?? Thats a lot of growth.. And i think you might be over feeding him by feeding him every 2-3 hours but i could be wrong.. Nice oscar though.


4"s in 6 weeks more or less,...which is still lots IMO,...I keep on top of the water situation which I'm sure helps with the amount of feeding he's been doing, although he should slow down now as I've cut his food back to 3 times a day :wink:



oscarlover43055 said:


> Looks like you got him at Wal-Mart huh? Is colors faded, they will come back eventually. What are you feeding?


What's "Wal-Mart"?...his color is usually dark as in the last pic but as soon as he see's the camera he fades and ducks for cover behind the drift wood...I now take my pics from across the room using some zoom,...been thinking that I should just leave the camera on a tripod in front of the tank for a while so he gets used to it and it doesn't freak him out 8)



renegade545 said:


> Depends on how much he is feeding every few hours. Nice Oscar, BTW.


Just a pellet or two which keeps him happy for a couple hours...until he starts in with the "feed me dance" again...and thanx.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well most people buy there O's at Wal-Mart because there so beautiful and they lose there lovely patterns and colors.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Well most people buy there O's at Wal-Mart because there so beautiful and they lose there lovely patterns and colors.


since when did walmart start selling O's lol if you guys seen any of walmarts that live in my area you would never buy a fish from there they are all ick infested


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

esob0i said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> > Well most people buy there O's at Wal-Mart because there so beautiful and they lose there lovely patterns and colors.
> ...


its not that much different from any walmart i have ever seen.

Small feedings like that throughout the day are a likely big contributor to his fast growth. In the wild fish don't generally get to mow down a large meal all at once, instead they feed throughout the day. Since this is what they have evolved to utilize, they will do better on a diet like this.

This is the first time i have seen anyone judge where a fish was bought based on what it looked like. Its not unusual for an oscars coloring to change throughout its life.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> since when did walmart start selling O's lol


The one near me does. And sometimes they look pretty good too. Depends on who's in charge of the fish dept....

That's quite some growth Cale262!!  I thought the one I have now was putting on some size but nothing like yours!! 

I wonder if there are any drawbacks to this?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> I wonder if there are any drawbacks to this?


of course there is , when i fish grows this fast it means its metabolism is obviously moving faster then normal which results in premature death.


----------



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

gage said:


> > I wonder if there are any drawbacks to this?
> 
> 
> of course there is , when i fish grows this fast it means its metabolism is obviously moving faster then normal which results in premature death.


 :roll:

Here's "Irok" on the 1st of Oct...










His tankmate "Rubi"










and their home...


----------

